# API 580 (RBI) question bank



## محمد عبيد عمر (20 يونيو 2009)

please i need exams in API 580 RBI. is vey important

:11:


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (21 يونيو 2009)

Please my colleagues API 580 (RBI) exams are very impotent to me could any one send


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة ضروري جدا


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (27 يونيو 2009)

Please any reply >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## بهاء (14 أكتوبر 2009)

احاول بأذن الله اجده


----------



## بهاء (14 أكتوبر 2009)

يوجد 581 اذا يفيد كوووووول


----------



## بهاء (14 أكتوبر 2009)

api 580 متوفر بس كيف ارفعه على النت اجرب محاولة رفعه


----------



## بهاء (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*Api rp580 من اخوكم بهاء*

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخوة اللي عاوزين اي ملف لايترددو في الطلب 
فنحن اخوة ويمكن اليوم من عندي بكرى من عندكم 
والله الموفق


----------



## eng-hsk82 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور اخي


----------



## هندسه ميكانيكا (25 أغسطس 2010)

فى حد عنده اى ملفات بور بونت لشرح كره مختصره عن كل من RBI and API 579 FItness for service
يا ريت لو حد عنده يبعتلى اللينك او يجيبها للافاده
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

